
Ask HN: What software do you actually pay for? - burtonator
Hey HN.<p>I&#x27;m curious what apps &#x2F; software you pay for.<p>This community is interesting and we all use a bunch of Open Source and free software but I&#x27;m curious to see what apps you actually pay for.
======
burtonator
The reason I ask is that we're in the monetization phase of my app and it's
also Open Source:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

It's basically a PDF and document management repository. It's kind of like
Mendeley/Zotero meets Kindle+Github.

I'm kicking around some ideas including just make it flat out free and just
focusing on growth to charging for some premium features like cloud sync.

One of the things we're struggling with is many of our users are from the HN
community and they aren't really open to using something like cloud sync as
they don't trust cloud.

~~~
Jtsummers
For what it's worth:

I pay for software when it has value to me, and your product does have value
to me. I haven't used it much yet (see below), but I really like what it can
offer.

I have paid for:

iOS: GoodReader, Working Copy, OmniFocus, Anki, and Scrivener (these are also
among my more frequently used apps). I've paid for some games over the years
but mostly board game ports to iPad (because carrying around boxes of games is
a PITA). The rest of the apps on my iPhone (iPad isn't handy) are
communication apps, media consumption apps (that I may pay a subscription
for), or apps for a specific business (like a bank or airline). My iPad will
be similar except it'll have the games.

macOS: I've paid for HeroLab, Scrivener, OmniFocus, YNAB4 (of the apps still
on my laptop). I have also, in the past, paid for Parallels and some other
things but they're not installed and I haven't missed them. I have also bought
video games, but none presently installed. The rest of what I use is generally
open source. I have Anki and would pay for it if the author sold it.

I would get _more_ value from Polar Bookshelf if you had an iOS offering as
that is where I do the bulk of my PDF reading (or Android, I do have a Kindle
Fire I use for reading though less frequently). If it were available there,
I'd happily pay for it. But I don't need cloud sync. I have sufficient cloud
storage already and plenty of room to host the files I'd add to Polar
(actually, most of what I'd add I actually have but haven't read in my Dropbox
account already).

------
stevenaleach
It's been more than a decade since I paid for any software, Mathlab for Linux.
It was a requirement for a class I was taking - Ironically, I never did have
to use it. Octave proved more than adequate. Before that... well... I think
the only other software I ever paid for was a shareware game (Commander Keen)
when I was a kid in the early 90's. Generally I'm always surprised when I hear
a reference to commercial software thinking "That's still a thing?!"

~~~
slap_shot
You find paying for software to be unusual? How can that be?

~~~
stevenaleach
Having not run DOS/Windows since 1995 I haven't needed to. I can't imagine
dealing with an OS without the kind of enormous and comprehensive software
repository of Debian or pretty much any distro.

~~~
slap_shot
Right, but there’s a massive global economy of trillions dollars of software
being bought every year. The people that run this site invest in companies
that sell software. I just can’t comprehend how you wonder if buying software
“is still a thing.”

------
DarrenZ
Desktop one off purchases: Clients for MySQL and SQLite (prettier and easier
to use than free alternatives). Snagit for screenshots

Desktop subscription based: Devexpress Winforms and ASP.net component suite
(best Windows component suite on the market - leaves free alternatives in the
dust). Add in Express components for building office add-ins (could not build
my core product without it)

Both of these combined cost me about €1,000 a year. Well worth it too as they
make my software far superior to all the competition that use free components.

SaaS: Hotjar for website heatmaps and session cams (HUGELY VALUABLE!).
Linkedin Premium for help contacting potential partners (HUGELY VALUABLE!).
Feedbin, RSS reader. Mailchimp

[All of my own products are desktop apps that consumers pay $60-$150 for.
Sales are up.]

~~~
delhanty
>Devexpress Winforms and ASP.net component suite (best Windows component suite
on the market - leaves free alternatives in the dust)

Question (for the Mac people here): what's the Mac equivalent of that?

------
kevinherron
MacOS (kinda, it’s free, but the hardware isn’t...)

IntelliJ IDEA

Sublime Text 3

Microsoft Office

JProfiler

VMWare Workstation

Postbox Email

Little Snitch

1Password

Dropbox

I’m happy to pay for good software and support. Especially for things I rely
on like IntelliJ. Not only has it been better than Eclipse for years but it
keeps getting better because there’s a whole company full of people whose
business it is to make it better.

If there’s a bug I can report it and reasonably expect a fix. With pure OSS
software you often just get some fuck head telling you “PRs welcome”. I get
it. I have my own open source projects in addition to my day job. Sometimes I
just want to be able to expect support for the things I need and not try to
learn every codebase of every piece of software I use so I can fix a bug.

------
O1111OOO
One of the first pieces of software I paid for was 4DOS[0] - such a joy to use
and so empowering. No other command-line experience has ever come close (preps
lightsaber..;-) Of course, this was a long time ago.

There was also Photodex's ProShow Gold[1] - imho, the photoshop of photo2video
software. Powerful yet so easy to use (after a day of testing). I bought it
because I found that this type of creative work helps me relax, etc... Lots of
similar software (I about tried them all over the years) but nothing came
close. Worth every penny. Not WINE-friendly (I found after transitioning):-(

Company issued but honorable mention: Azure RP[2] for prototyping, wireframing
and planning. This was years ago but I never worked with a piece of software
that was able to communicate so much, so quickly to everyone involved in a
project. Very powerful at the time. Many competitors in this space today. fyi:
Have not touch it in many years - it may be completely different now...

These three really stand out, though I have purchased some others over the
years. All three are part of the creative process and produce something at the
end (script, video, a prototype) - all of which I find engages me.

In the end (personally) it's about how much software will enrich you. There's
also a limit on how much I'm willing to spend (usually under $100).

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4DOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4DOS)

[1]
[https://www.photodex.com/proshow/gold](https://www.photodex.com/proshow/gold)

[2] [https://www.axure.com/](https://www.axure.com/)

------
decasteve
I just had the realization that I can’t remember ever paying for a console
application (at least not since the 1980s and I can’t remember any in
particular) and I can’t think of any that are currently for sale. Every
command line tool I use, and I use a lot of them, is free software.

Maybe I’m just drawing a blank. I’d be curious to know if anyone pays for
command line tools.

~~~
jm547ster
Indirectly sure, I’ve certainly racked up costs from using the AWS cli

------
stephenr
As far as "work" is concerned, there's only really two 'ongoing' software
costs for me:

\- IDE (IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate) [Yearly Subscription] \- HyperVisor
(Parallels, VMWare Fusion+Vagrant VMWare plugin) [Yearly Subscription; Per-
Version purchase respectively]

However I still use a couple of apps that I paid for once and continue to use:

\- Time tracking/Invoicing (Billings Pro, soon to be replaced as they don't
support their self-host server any more) \- Diff (Kaleidoscope) \-
Diagrams/Wireframes (OmniGraffle - haven't actually upgraded to a version that
supports Mojave yet though) \- 'Office' suite (Pages/Numbers)

------
perishabledave
Aside from a few things that were already mentioned here, I just started
paying for sr.ht from sircmpwn. I’m a bit weary to completely replace my
Github account since it’s in alpha but otherwise it’s been a great service.

------
sotojuan
I pay for software pretty often. Most of of it is $10-15 max unless it's
professional tools. That's not a lot of money for me.

Most recently, I paid for the Mac version of Soulver
([https://www.acqualia.com/soulver/](https://www.acqualia.com/soulver/))
because I got the iOS version for free and I really liked it. I regularly
purchase apps on my phone if they solve my problems and are high quality.

------
zzo38computer
I don't need to pay. If FOSS doesn't exist for what I need, I may try to write
it by myself.

~~~
notomorrow
What was the latest product that you wrote for yourself?

------
jammygit
Fman (2 pane file manager by solo dev)

Email provider

Standard Notes

Sublime Text 3

Password Manager

Games

kanbanflow

Balsamiq

movies / TV / Audio subscription and purchases (sort of counts these days)

used to pay for GitHub

used to pay for Windows (linux now)

I donate to a bunch of foss projects too, but those don't really count since
its not a 'purchase'

Fman and Standard Notes are really great products btw, solo devs too.

edit - formatting

------
aprdm
I paid for 1password last year and still use it. Very convenient.

Paid for sublime text around 3-4 years ago, used it for 1-2 solid years, now a
days am on VIM + TMUX but don't regret having paid.

Paid for PyCharm, used less than 1 month, regretted paying for.

And that's about it.

~~~
spajus
I have used 1password for years, until they started pushing their cloud
subscription for android app. Switched to KeePass, don't need wine for linux
anymore, and regret not doing this earlier.

------
jammygit
Speaking of paying for software, does anyone have an email / calendar client
they would recommend for Ubuntu besides Thunderbird, Evolution, or 'Calendar'
?

------
quickthrower2
Last thing I purchased for myself was probably the RubyMine by Jet Brains.

At work we use loads of SaaSy things: Azure, Pingdom, BrowserStack, Segment,
Office 365, AWS, Zendesk, JIRA, etc. etc.

------
kotrunga
Thought I'd comment about the services I've been using recently...

\- I pay for an account at sr.ht

\- I host my site and other things via prgmr

------
jrowley
TablePlus. Amazing Postgres gui for those of us humble beings who haven’t
mastered the art of psql yet.

------
franzwong
AWS, Digital Ocean

Sublime Text (But I changed to use Visual Code last year)

MacOS

IntelliJ

Oxford Dictionary (English to Chinese, mobile app)

Daijirin (Japanese dictionary, mobile app)

------
Something1234
I pay for pushbullet, so I can text from my computer and get notifications
mirrored to my laptop.

~~~
superasn
I use whatsapp web for that. Just created a group with only myself (add 2
people and remove one after) and pinned it on whatsapp.

Now I can easily send files, notifications, etc from phone to laptop and vice
versa. Plus it has an advantage that I get google drive backup of everything
done everyday!

~~~
Something1234
I prefer to use SMS. I don't want to use whatsapp, because I don't fully trust
it, and I think it will kill my battery life.

The backup feature does sound nice. I back my messages up to google drive,
though.

------
burtonator
Also.. here are the apps that I actually pay for myself ;)

IntelliJ... love it. Can't live without it.

Slack... of course.

Github.

Lots of web apps like Typeform.

------
jordhy
\- Office \- DaisyDisk \- IntelliJ \- iA Writer and VMWare Fusion

------
smt88
Windows

Office

JetBrains IDEs

AWS and Azure (most of the price covers hardware, but some of it certainly
goes to the software on top)

G Suite

Slack

Atlassian products

Actual Multiple Monitors

Sync.com

------
ram_rar
IntelliJ

Github - I used to pay, but not anymore. Since, private repos are free now.

Slack.

------
Antoninus
Sketch, Adobe Creative Suite, VPN.

------
jryan49
Intellij Spotify Google One

------
atsaloli
GitPitch for presentations

Joyent for cloud VMs

------
Wuzzy2
None. :P

------
arduinomancer
Sketch, iStats, Paste

------
aespinoza
On the top of my head I personally pay for:

\- Jetbrains All Pack

\- LittleSnitch

\- Git Tower

\- iStats

\- VMWare Fusion

\- Beyond Compare

\- Office 365

~~~
burtonator
Thanks.. Git Tower and iStats both look interesting. Have you tried Git
Kraken?

~~~
aespinoza
I haven't but that is because I am happy with Tower.

------
philipkiely
Backblaze

Omnifocus

Keyboard Maestro

Quiver

Quickbooks

------
JimmyAustin
\- Sublime Text

\- Sublime Merge

\- Alfred

\- Daisy Disk

\- Github

\- Office

\- AWS

